# Roll call limited/outboard Classic



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Who's is in? I will be there in the contender stop by and say hey.


----------



## CJasonPerry (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you ever get your Contender setup worked out?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

CJasonPerry said:


> Did you ever get your Contender setup worked out?



For now until I can get ahold of another 10 grand worth of props to try for free lol.


----------



## CJasonPerry (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you get a decent performance increase with props or did you do more?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

CJasonPerry said:


> Did you get a decent performance increase with props or did you do more?


25-30 knots .85-.95 3800-4300
35-40 knots .75-1 4500-5200 

I average around 1.2 round trip on a bottom fishing trip and 1 on trolling trips.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

We are fishing, will be in my buddies Regulator. First tournament for us, should be a good time.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

We are in


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

We will be there. First tournament for the new to me boat. 32 Fountain "Addi-Leigh"


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Batt3669 said:


> We will be there. First tournament for the new to me boat. 32 Fountain "Addi-Leigh"


Your old boat is running strong as a charter in Panama City.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

We are in.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Scruggspc said:


> Your old boat is running strong as a charter in Panama City.


Really, I didn't know it sold from TX. I knew he was talking about getting rid of it. I even thought about buying it back. Who owns it now?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Batt3669 said:


> Really, I didn't know it sold from TX. I knew he was talking about getting rid of it. I even thought about buying it back. Who owns it now?


Well maybe it's not but it sure looks a lot like it then. Did the guy repower it with new zukes and change the upholstery colors when he purchased from you? Reel addiction charters has it and I could have sworn it was your old one.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Scruggspc said:


> Well maybe it's not but it sure looks a lot like it then. Did the guy repower it with new zukes and change the upholstery colors when he purchased from you? Reel addiction charters has it and I could have sworn it was your old one.


I think you are thinking of Mark's old boat. He had an 05 with 300 zukes. Mine went to TX. 
How did ya'll do this weekend? We might as well got skunked we got to the rip late and didn't have any luck with it.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Batt3669 said:


> I think you are thinking of Mark's old boat. He had an 05 with 300 zukes. Mine went to TX.
> How did ya'll do this weekend? We might as well got skunked we got to the rip late and didn't have any luck with it.[/QUOT
> 
> We found some fish and one good one. Ended up winning first by a couple ounces.


----------

